# Symphony In F sharp minor - Allegro Con Fuoco -Score



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

This is my first Symphony written for full Orchestra

The Key is in F sharp minor, and its a one movement Symphony, score is included for reference.

Comments, suggestions are welcome

Cheers,

Saul

*Symphony In F Sharp Minor - Allegro Con Fuoco*


__
https://soundcloud.com/sauldzorelashvili%2Fsymphony-in-f-sharp-minor


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Why doesn't the first movement change key, once, at all?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Deleted because redundant.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> Why doesn't the first movement change key, once, at all?


It goes to A major and (trumpet theme), so there you go it does change once!

Well maybe more then that...


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Why are there no articulations in your score? I doubt every note in the strings are supposed to be bowed separately. The same goes for your winds. You have no slurs over the notes and that means that you want every note articulated and that is just ridiculous. Also, do the violas a favor at 113 and make those 16th notes into staccato 8th notes, it will be the same. Music is just not written like that. Your flute writing is also uncharacteristically low and will result in them not being heard. Your violin divisi at the end is just ridiculous. You have the A and C in Violin 2s so why have it in the firsts as well? Also, your main theme is just hammered out over and over. It's nice but I think I've heard it one too many times. It could use some developing.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

The work is not complete yet, thank you for your points they are all valid.


----------



## Celloissimo (Mar 29, 2013)

My composition capabilities are limited compared to yours but I'll try my best to offer some advice.

I feel like you're not using each instrument to their full potential, and are constantly transferring to the same theme to different instrument. For example, you swap the main theme between the winds and strings, and it doesn't seem to really go anywhere. A tutti section would work well to bring everything together. The voice leading seems a little awkward to me, with the whole notes becoming monotonous and there ins't a lot of counterpoint to my ears, which is essential to making the symphony orchestra sound cohesive. 

Also, like Pluhagr said, you need articulation in the strings. As a cellist myself, it would be a pain to have to perform this, with each note separate, especially in those 16th note passages. 

Congratulations on composing a symphony though, that is an impressive feat in and of itself.


----------

